# Definitely have posted about Prom in like 85486 different areas.



## Chelseaa (Mar 18, 2007)

And now I'm posting about it in the hair forums TOO. :] hehe
Any suggestions for a pretty updo that won't draw too much attention to my ears somehow, which i think stick out too much/are oddly shaped?


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 18, 2007)

How about a low chignon? Like so...?
http://tinyurl.com/2p7toy


----------



## Chelseaa (Mar 18, 2007)

I think that's really pretty, but do you think it will take away from these earrrrrrs at all?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_How about a low chignon? Like so...?
http://tinyurl.com/2p7toy_

 
I was thinking something like this too. 
Unless you want some of it up and the rest down covering your ears, but i like the first idea better. ;0


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 18, 2007)

I would think it is less likely to attract attention to your ears than a look that's up higher on your head. I probably wouldn't wear jewelry like that, right up next to your ears (like in the picture), but over the back of the bun could look pretty. I think your best bet is to have the "updo" be a "low-do", though.


----------



## sparrows (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Clairesauntie. This is just like what I'm looking for our wedding.
Where'd you find it, if I may ask. I find there's a tonne of photos on theknot if that helps Chelsea. 

I agree, if you're funny about your ears, avoid a high updo and keep your jewellery there minimal. Maybe a funky necklace to draw the eyes down instead?

PS. I meant to add that I'm sure your ears aren't as bad as what you think anyways


----------



## alaylam (Apr 8, 2007)

I think this look is sooo pretty:

http://img.timeinc.net/instyle/images/2006/galleries/071806_240x320_mendes.jpg

and it's loose enough that it can cover your ears up!


----------

